# [SOLVED][x11][gdm]Czarny Ekran po ctrl alt F1

## Vegan

Hello 

Czy ktos moze spotkal sie z problemem iz po przelaczeniu sie z x'ow na konsole np (ctr + alt + F1 etc.) i probie powrotu do F7 (x'ow) zastaje mnie czarny ekran i totalny freeze , to samo dzieje sie gdy 2 razy wyloguje sie z gnoma lub zabjie go ctr alt bckspc (wiecej niz 1 raz). Jest  to dosyc denerwujace bo np lubie sie przelaczac miedzy Xglem i normalnymi X lub przelaczac sie na konsole a niestty ten problem mi to uniemozliwa 

podaje wersje uzywanych programow 

```

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

gnome-base/gdm-2.18 ( na wczesniejszych wersjach tez to wystepowalo) 

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5  (na wczesniejszych wersjach tez to wystepowalo) 

x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3 (jak wyzej) 

```

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

   Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 85.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

 Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

 Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

 Option      "UseFastTLS" "2"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

Modes "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions" 

 Option      "Composite" "false"

 Option "XVideo" "Enable"

EndSection

```

z gory dziekuje za jakakolwiek pomoc lub potwierdzenie iz inni tez napotykaja ten problem .

----------

## PsychoX

daj xorg.conf

----------

## pawcyk

 *PsychoX wrote:*   

> daj xorg.conf

 

listing z xorg.conf jest w pierwszym poscie (drugi kod...)

----------

## arek.k

Czy korzystasz może z framebuffera ati 

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

      < > ATI Radeon display support
```

 Czasami powoduje on problemy (nie może dogadać się z X). Nie pamiętam teraz, z którymi sterownikami (otwartymi, czy zamkniętymi) nie chciał współpracować prawidłowo. Może to ten problem.

EDIT:

Druga sprawa, to jeśli korzystasz z beryla (lub podobnych), spróbuj go wyłączyć i sprawdzić, czy problem nadal występuje. Ewentualnie jeszcze pozostaje wyczyszczenie xorg.conf do tylko niezbędnych wpisów i próba. Jeśli to rozwiąże problem, to możesz dodawać stopniowo nowe wpisy (funkcje) i w ten sposób bliżej określić, co jest przyczyną.

----------

## PsychoX

 *pawcyk wrote:*   

>  *PsychoX wrote:*   daj xorg.conf 
> 
> listing z xorg.conf jest w pierwszym poscie (drugi kod...)

 

jak pisałem to jeszcze nei było...

Daj jeszcze dmesg

----------

## c0oba

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Czy korzystasz może z framebuffera ati
> 
>  Czasami powoduje on problemy (nie może dogadać się z X). Nie pamiętam teraz, z którymi sterownikami (otwartymi, czy zamkniętymi) nie chciał współpracować prawidłowo. Może to ten problem.

 

Ja kozystam z powodzeniem z:

```
x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.33.6

gnome-base/gdm-2.16.4

x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r5 
```

i radeonfb. To raczej nie ten problem. Chyba ze to przez niestabilna galaz ktora nie jest stabilna:P ( kernel - 2.6.18-r6 )

----------

## Vegan

krzystam ze standardowego framebuffera (vesa) . Wiem ,ze korzystam ,z niestabilnej galezi ale nie ja jeden i chcialem zapytac czy ktos tez ma taki klopot . Byc moze to problem sterownikow ati ? , Nie korzystam obecnie z xgl ani beryla.

dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #1 Tue Mar 27 14:05:52 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000e8000 size: 0000000000018000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000002fe30000 end: 000000002ff30000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002ff30000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 000000002ff40000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002ff40000 size: 00000000000b0000 end: 000000002fff0000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002fff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000030000000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffb80000 size: 0000000000480000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ff30000 - 000000002ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ff40000 - 000000002fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 0000000030000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

767MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 196400) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   196400

  HighMem    196400 ->   196400

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   196400

On node 0 totalpages: 196400

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1502 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 190802 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f9e30

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x10000414 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x10000414 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x10000414 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x10000414 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  P4P81 P4P81104 0x00000104 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cfb80000)

Detected 2398.911 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 194866

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 772324k/785600k available (3572k kernel code, 12736k reserved, 1470k data, 244k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffeb000 - 0xfffff000   (  80 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 239 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xeff30000   ( 767 MB)

      .init : 0xc05f0000 - 0xc062d000   ( 244 kB)

      .data : 0xc047d000 - 0xc05ec970   (1470 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc047d000   (3572 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4801.19 BogoMIPS (lpj=9602380)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00003080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 511 Objects with 48 Devices 150 Methods 14 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0684cd0

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c20)

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:................................................................................................................

Initialized 13/14 Regions 42/42 Fields 41/41 Buffers 16/16 Packages (520 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 52 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

0000:00:1f.1: trying to change BAR0 from 0000 to 01F0

0000:00:1f.1: trying to change BAR1 from 0000 to 03F4

0000:00:1f.1: trying to change BAR2 from 0000 to 0170

0000:00:1f.1: trying to change BAR3 from 0000 to 0374

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fbe00000-fbefffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-faffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: fbf00000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

JFS: nTxBlock = 6034, nTxLock = 48279

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0x48000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf0c00000, using 6144k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=4

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:a3cc

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ca45a, set palette = c00ca51c

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac7

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xC482 bmdma 0xC000 irq 10

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC400 ctl 0xC082 bmdma 0xC008 irq 10

scsi0 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xC807

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48 

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 16

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD800JD-00LS 06.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xfbdffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 5, io base 0x0000c880

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000cc00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

ReiserFS: sda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda2: journal params: device sda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda2: checking transaction log (sda2)

ReiserFS: sda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

skge 1.9 addr 0xfbffc000 irq 11 chip Yukon rev 1

skge eth0: addr 00:0c:6e:6c:81:6b

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 677 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.35.5 [Mar 27 2007] on minor 0

i2c /dev entries driver

Adding 771080k swap on /dev/sda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:771080k

skge eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

skge eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118222848

[fglrx] max single GART = 118222848

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 268435456

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 256897024

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 256897024

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

w83627hf 9191-0290: Reading VID from GPIO5

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## canni

sprubuj przejść na otwarte sterowniki ATI - jak to zrobić znajdziesz np. na http://gentoo-wiki.com

I wtedzy zobacz czy problem dalej występuje

//EDIT

Jeśli przejdziesz na otwarte sterowniki, to nie zapomnij wywalić automatycznego ładowania modułu fglrx

----------

## Vegan

z checia , ale gdybys byl uprzejmy spojrzec na moj podpis - mam karte x1600 czyli jestem SKAZANY na fglrx. 

 :Sad: 

----------

## magnum_pl

ja mam ten sam problem ale z kartą intela i830 i to juz od bardzo dawna.

----------

## Vegan

najnowsze ati-drivers 

```

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6458 (8.36.5)

```

Rozwiazuja ten problem calkowicie  :Smile: 

----------

